
Fusion experiment by B.C. firm raises concerns - miraj
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2011/10/03/bc-fusion-energy-project.html
======
sp332
The author of the article clearly isn't familiar with the ideas or even the
terms he's writing about. Controlled, man-made fusion has been done before, in
many experimental fusion reactors around the world. This might be the first
one we can extract usable energy from.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion_reactor#History_of_resea...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion_reactor#History_of_research)

Plasma isn't really the same as gas, it's actually a different state of
matter. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_(physics)>

